# Old School Rap/Hip Hop



## Judge Spear (Jul 30, 2012)

70's-90's 
I miss the old rap and hip hop my dad used to play. But I can't remember any of them. Got any goodies you love? May jog my memory.


----------



## Mxpklx (Jul 30, 2012)

Does The Prodigy count? I've always liked them.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 30, 2012)

RUN DMC comes to mind.


----------



## Spotted_Tiger (Jul 30, 2012)

Run DMC, Beastie Boys, Grandmaster Flash, Public Enemy, Classic Dre, Ice Cube, Notorious BIG, 2Pac

Thats what's up


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 31, 2012)

Since Run DMC has been mentioned

Sir Mix a Lot with Kid Sensation songs like Squaredance Rap and Buttermilk biscuits.
Sugarhill Gang
Slick Rick
NWA

And I leave you with this just for shits and giggles.

[yt]F04tCyHDdo4[/yt] 

... and yes this Mix A Lot doing it himself.


----------



## TheDiesel (Jul 31, 2012)

[video=youtube;Z-FPimCmbX8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z-FPimCmbX8[/video]

That is all.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 31, 2012)

TheDiesel said:


> That is all.



Superior

[yt]6VCdJyOAQYM[/yt]


----------



## TheDiesel (Jul 31, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> Superior



Quality

[video=youtube_share;x7Wq8EQ3vYk]http://youtu.be/x7Wq8EQ3vYk?t=10s[/video]


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 31, 2012)

I remember one group by the name of PE. I can't remember what it stood for. I know it wasn't for fucking phys ed. And Cameo also comes to mind. Keep it coming guys. This is the only stuff that can rival Daft Punk for me. :3

And yes, Slick Rick too good.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 31, 2012)

You mean Public Enemy? Where Flava Flav was?

[yt]EcKhscio25M[/yt]

Paperboy - Ditty

Digital Underground I liked Dowhatchyalike and everyone else knows the Humpty Dance.


----------



## Sergalmedic (Aug 1, 2012)

A lot of what I had in mind has already been posted, great artists and groups indeed.

Eazy-E
Onyx
Warren G.
Blackstreet
Quad City DJ's

Always loved this Eazy-E track from '88

[video=youtube;fHrZKjwsGkk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fHrZKjwsGkk[/video]


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 1, 2012)

Rip easy e.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 1, 2012)

If you like "Jock Rap" there's the 69 Boyz their 199 Quad album they seem to lift a lot of tracks from Newcleus

And ...speaking of Newcleus

[yt]aXQSgNBo51o[/yt]


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 1, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> You mean Public Enemy? Where Flava Flav was?
> 
> Paperboy - Ditty
> 
> Digital Underground I liked Dowhatchyalike and everyone else knows the Humpty Dance.



YES! That's it! I loved their stuff as a growing lad!


----------



## Twylyght (Aug 3, 2012)

Biz Markie.  He did a lot of funny, laid back stuff like this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zy8yZ2hu7fo -  It's Spring Again
Heavy D & the Boys:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I2fS9XtWemY - Somebody for Me
Young MC:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZQQGX24Teg - Bust A Move



[video=youtube;VFibE4N5OE0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VFibE4N5OE0[/video]


----------



## Spotted_Tiger (Aug 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;QWfbGGZE07M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QWfbGGZE07M[/video]
classic


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 3, 2012)

Time to get up and enjoy Friday

[yt]SRVVOLNmkAQ[/yt]


----------



## Namba (Aug 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;WfTSGErOWGY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WfTSGErOWGY[/video]

Talkin' all that jazz.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;yUoiFH6Aw7o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yUoiFH6Aw7o[/video]

This made me feel good. I love the feeling of resolve at the end.


----------



## Plantar (Aug 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;db0uoDq8CXw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=db0uoDq8CXw[/video]


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 3, 2012)

Eyal Flurry said:


> [video=youtube;WfTSGErOWGY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WfTSGErOWGY[/video]
> 
> Talkin' all that jazz.



I was looking for this a few months ago. :3


----------



## Bread (Aug 5, 2012)

YOU JACKED MY THREAD DOG
also
[video=youtube;DenLbI55NSk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DenLbI55NSk&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Aug 7, 2012)

>

[video=youtube;hXVi_CAfD78]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hXVi_CAfD78&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;F7zzgjtll5o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F7zzgjtll5o[/video]


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 7, 2012)

<a href="http://youtu.be/WtwT492YDvg" target="_blank">[video=youtube_share;WtwT492YDvg]http://youtu.be/WtwT492YDvg[/video]

My friend popped this on for me to listen to yesterday, I liked it a lot, and was really surprised. I can't stand rap, hip-hop, or anything of the sort nowadays, but that song was both funny and good listening.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 7, 2012)

Lastdirewolf said:


> I don't know how to embed videos.



Hit the icon second to last from right to left.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 7, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> Hit the icon second to last from right to left.


Lol shit. I've been manually typing it out.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 7, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> Hit the icon second to last from right to left.



Thanks! Haha o:


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Aug 23, 2012)

17 days since the last post? Yikes, I procrastinated!

[video=youtube;Jf_LizgLvT0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jf_LizgLvT0[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;YFK6H_CcuX8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YFK6H_CcuX8[/video]


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 14, 2012)

Yes. I'm glad we're repping old school hip-hop. I hear a lot of 'Rap and Bullshit' (R&B) these days, but a few soldiers are keeping the flame of true hip hop alive. Jean Grae. Pharaoh Monch, Talib Kweli, Common. Those guys keep it real. 

As for recommended old schoolers: N.W.A, De La Soul, Tribe Called Quest, Eric B. and Rakim (srsly), Digital Underground.


----------

